# Should I keep trying



## rainydays (Jan 31, 2011)

Just a few days ago, my husband told me that he didn't want to be married anymore and the he was unhappy. He says he still loves me, but why would you leave someone that you love? We have been together for 8 years, married for only eight short months. I knew that things were not going at their best. He was traveling all the time for work, we weren't very intimate and we just weren't clicking. I even told him that I felt like we were living parallel lives. I just thought this was a phase, mostly having to do with his travel. I believe that we can both work on some things and make things better, but he doesn't want to try. I truly feel like he is being rash and we need to work on it. On the other hand, I don't want to waste any more time in a marriage where my husband doesn't love me. I'm not sure if I should just move on or keep on fighting. In my heart, I want to fight but in my mind I think I need to move on. I know we've only been married for a short time, but I've spent my entire adult life with him and we are each other’s best friends. I don't want to give up just yet, but I'm also still young and really want a family. I just don't know if it's a lost cause or if things can get better. We haven't really talked about particulars yet. He is out of town for work again...I'm thinking of suggesting a separation rather than a divorce just in case he changes his mind. Anyone going through something similar?


----------



## Confused-Wife (Jan 26, 2011)

rainydays said:


> Just a few days ago, my husband told me that he didn't want to be married anymore and the he was unhappy.


Is he even giving you the option of trying? or is this a decision he has already made for you? Do you have a choice?


----------



## rainydays (Jan 31, 2011)

Confused-Wife said:


> Is he even giving you the option of trying? or is this a decision he has already made for you? Do you have a choice?


Well I guess I meant keep trying to fight for him, but I decided I won't. This morning he came into the room and kissed me before leaving for work, called me at work to see how I was doing and acted like things were normal when I got home, but they are not normal. He just gives me false hope. We decided last night that we would wait until March to actually file and he'll stay in the guest bedroom until then. It will be easier to move on once he is out of the house. I just can't remain friends with him like he wants and get on with my life at the same time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

